# JOJO'S INTERIOR WORKS



## shrekinacutty

ANYONE LOOKING FOR SOME UPHOLSTERY WORK TO BE DONE IN OR AROUND THE SAN DIEGO AREA ......HIT UP MY HOMIE JOJO HERES SOME OF THE STUFF HE'S DONE LATELY ............

CARS INC KIT




























HEADLINER










CUTLASS DASH WRAPPED IN TWEED


----------



## shrekinacutty

CUTLASS GLOVE BOX










EL CAMINO SEMI CUSTOM INTERIOR



















THATS ALL I GOT FOR NOW........SO IF U LIKE WHAT U SEE GO AHEAD AND HIT HIM UP

HIS NUMBER IS 

(619) 434-6709

ASK FOR JOJO

TELL HIM SHREK SENT U


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty

ONE MORE AGAIN FOR THE HOMIE JOJO :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 1 2008, 04:30 AM~12031777
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sardsone

hoe much for a dashboard wrapped in tweed for a ls monte carlo


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Nov 9 2008, 06:53 PM~12107459
> *hoe much for a dashboard wrapped in tweed for a ls monte carlo
> *


let me ask


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Corns83'

how much does usually charge for a 83 monte carlo seats headliner panels and dash wrap


----------



## NOKTs80

DATS SOME GOOD SHIT YA BOYS GOT THERE...
WAT PART OF SD IS HE AT?


----------



## lbobby98

Yo, that blue interior is dope looking


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by NOKTs80+Nov 25 2008, 12:11 PM~12254331-->
> 
> 
> 
> DATS SOME GOOD SHIT YA BOYS GOT THERE...
> WAT PART OF SD IS HE AT?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PH
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lbobby98_@Nov 25 2008, 01:53 PM~12255123
> *Yo, that blue interior is dope looking
> *


  

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## NOKTs80

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 29 2008, 03:57 PM~12289481
> *PH
> 
> 
> TTT FOR THE HOMIE
> *



OH SICK WIT IT I LIVE IN SKYLINE
RIGHT ACROSS DA WAY...


----------



## 6645

does he dye leather?


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by 6645_@Dec 10 2008, 03:57 AM~12387290
> *does he dye leather?
> *


i belive he does


----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Dec 14 2008, 08:19 AM~12425931
> *
> *


----------



## 6645

im eventually gonna need a whole 4dr fleetwood interior done, how much if i provide the fabric?
the seats(foam) are in great shape still, just looking for a different color.


----------



## hypnotiqsd

hey shrekinacutty...ready to get my interior done on the cutty...jojo did a beautiful job on my man's elco...looking forward to having him work on my car...Lady HypnotiQ...


----------



## pako

how much to fix this mess..


















jp. im more of a do it urself motherfucker but if i fuck up i'll give ur homeboy a call


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Feb 10 2009, 09:32 PM~12968213
> *hey shrekinacutty...ready to get my interior done on the cutty...jojo did a beautiful job on my man's elco...looking forward to having him work on my car...Lady HypnotiQ...
> *


  POST PICS OF IT WHEN ITS DONE


----------



## mr.dannyboy

> ANYONE LOOKING FOR SOME UPHOLSTERY WORK TO BE DONE IN OR AROUND THE SAN DIEGO AREA ......HIT UP MY HOMIE JOJO HERES SOME OF THE STUFF HE'S DONE LATELY ............
> 
> 
> 
> HEADLINER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUTLASS DASH WRAPPED IN TWEED
> 
> how much for a dash wrapped in tweed like above for a 1990 Lincoln Town Car?
> ballpark?


----------



## mr.dannyboy

[/quote]


wrong pic! something like this. . .


----------



## shrekinacutty

>


wrong pic! something like this. . .
[/quote]

200 IF U TAKE IT OFF AND 300 IF HE TAKES IT OFF


----------



## SowlowsC.C.

>


wrong pic! something like this. . .
[/quote]

Dannyboy u aint going to get your shit done homie...get it done!! lol..
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hypnotiqsd

THANKS AGAIN JOJO FOR THE GREAT WORK...


----------



## rzombie125

Where's the Jordache logo?












[/quote]


----------



## 6645

hey the number doesnt work anymore, how do i get a hold of your homie?


----------



## shrekinacutty

HERES SOME MORE OF HIS WORK HE'S DONE

LINCOLN TOWN CAR


















60'S RIVI










RONNIE FROM THE CROWD'S ELCO


----------



## shrekinacutty

WOODYS FROM MAJESTICS CAR


















BIG KID FROM MAJESTICS CONVERTIBLE BOOT










IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PM ME AND I WILL ASK HIM

THANKS


----------



## shrekinacutty

TTT


----------



## donkeypunch

what up *** do some work


----------



## FiveNine619

:biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by donkeypunch_@Sep 21 2009, 09:20 PM~15148162
> *what up *** do some work
> *



finish your cutlass :0 .....sup manny


----------



## 1982sd

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 5 2009, 07:21 AM~15879134
> *finish your cutlass  :0 .....sup manny
> *


Wat up shrek! why don't u text me son? This is the world famous JoJo cummin at at u for da 2010! he he he.


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by 1982sd_@Dec 6 2009, 09:15 PM~15893418
> *Wat up shrek! why don't u text me son? This is the world famous JoJo cummin at at u for da 2010! he he he.
> *


FOO U NEVER ANSWR UR DAMN PHONE HIT ME UP


----------



## southsandiego

ANY CONTACT NUMBER DOES HE ALSO DYE FOR SOME SEATS ON A REGAL


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 6 2010, 11:32 PM~16211067
> *ANY CONTACT NUMBER  DOES HE ALSO DYE FOR SOME SEATS ON A REGAL
> *


i'll ask him


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@May 20 2009, 10:37 PM~13953412
> *THANKS AGAIN JOJO FOR THE GREAT WORK...
> *


DAM THATS NICE TTT FOR JOJO


----------



## sardsone

dam jojo you get down bRO


----------



## chucky

nice work jojo, u get down bro. cant wait to get my interior done.


----------



## GILLIGAN619

> _Originally posted by chucky_@May 11 2010, 07:25 PM~17459533
> *nice work jojo, u get down bro. cant wait to get  my interior done.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Jojo did my caprice and he is finishing up my cutlass. He got down. if anybody needs his number pm me.


----------



## shrekinacutty

hey bro i lost his number tell him to give me a call :biggrin:


----------



## guillermo.reyna

How much does he charge to do the interior on a towncar?? 
Headliner, seats, carpet, dash


----------



## shystie69

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

THANKS FOR GETTING DOWN ON MY SEATS AND PANELS :biggrin: 

ILL POST MORE PIXS WHEN I GET IT ALL IN THE REGAL :cheesy:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WHATS HIS NUMBER ?


----------



## six 2

NUMBER DON'T WORK :wow:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 9 2010, 12:52 AM~18262103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR GETTING DOWN ON MY SEATS AND PANELS  :biggrin:
> 
> ILL POST MORE PIXS WHEN I GET IT ALL IN THE REGAL  :cheesy:
> *


Post some more pics homie of ur build !!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Does JoJo work from home or at a shop?


----------



## LostInSanPedro

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@Aug 26 2010, 10:46 AM~18412290
> *Does JoJo work from home or at a shop?
> *



from his garage, but homie does good work, honest prices and quick turnaround.
ill vouch for him, he did the seats in my caddy last year and ill probably hit him up to do the interior in my next car.
:thumbsup: 

no flicks of the seats though, if i find some im post them.


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Good Shit. Imma hit him up for my seats !!!!


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 9 2010, 12:52 AM~18262103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR GETTING DOWN ON MY SEATS AND PANELS  :biggrin:
> 
> ILL POST MORE PIXS WHEN I GET IT ALL IN THE REGAL  :cheesy:
> *


NICE


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59

:x: :x: :x: :x: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Aug 9 2010, 07:43 PM~18269776
> *NUMBER DON'T WORK :wow:
> *


STILL DON'T WORK


----------



## GILLIGAN619

> _Originally posted by THE BIG 'M' 59_@Aug 29 2010, 08:45 PM~18436979
> *:x:  :x:  :x:  :x:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ru-Nutty

Does anyone know this guys number? If so, PM it to me please! Thanks!


----------



## six 2

FUCK, YOU WOULD THINK THAT SOMEONE WOULD PUT A GOOD NUMBER UP TO GET A HOLD OF JO JO. 

PUT A GOOD NUMBER UP YOU FUCKS. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HERES JOJOS NUMBER

619-719-9339

TEXT IF HE DOESNT PICK UP


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS+Aug 26 2010, 12:44 PM~18412265-->
> 
> 
> 
> Post some more pics homie of ur build !!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sureñosbluez_@Aug 27 2010, 02:11 PM~18421620
> *NICE
> *


WHATS UP!!! HOWS YOUR REGAL COMING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego

T.T.T


----------



## shystie69

:fool2:YOU TAUGHT HE DISSAPEARED.........HHEEESSSS BBAAACCKK!!!!!!:fool2:


----------



## L-BOOGIE'S OL'LADY

shrekinacutty said:


> ANYONE LOOKING FOR SOME UPHOLSTERY WORK TO BE DONE IN OR AROUND THE SAN DIEGO AREA ......HIT UP MY HOMIE JOJO HERES SOME OF THE STUFF HE'S DONE LATELY ............
> 
> CARS INC KIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEADLINER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUTLASS DASH WRAPPED IN TWEED


Really like the style of the door panel. Nice Work!


----------



## shystie69

ttt


----------



## sg90rider

i called jojo and the # disconnected big dog


----------



## 1982sd

Im not disconnected. Haha


----------



## shystie69

sg90rider said:


> i called jojo and the # disconnected big dog


call him again phone a lil weird call or tex 619 719-9339


----------



## shystie69

shystie69 said:


> call him again phone a lil weird call or tex 619 719-9339


ttt


----------



## LostInSanPedro

whats goooooddddd man, still browsing the magazines at walmart? haha

what're those buckets for?came out clean


----------



## shystie69

LostInSanPedro said:


> whats goooooddddd man, still browsing the magazines at walmart? haha
> 
> what're those buckets for?came out clean


there for 93 town car


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WHATS HIS NUMBER ???


----------



## shystie69

RIVERSIDELOWRIDING said:


> WHATS HIS NUMBER ???


jojo,s interior werks 619-719-9339


----------



## MR.SKAMS

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS

He even does Pedal Ranflas....


----------



## MR.SKAMS




----------



## GILLIGAN619

BUMP


----------



## sancho 1

*lets hook up the trunk on the 39 im ready*

ill call you,


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

I need some work done on a 2000 lincoln towncar just gonna go with suead and leather


----------



## Members64

TTT


----------



## southsandiego

T.T.T :squint:


----------



## wsrider

TTT for the homie JOJO


----------



## shystie69

TTT


----------



## MR.SKAMS

JO JO Finished up my Interior... Came out Firme as FUck!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Headliner and Visors


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Doorpanels....


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Seats


----------



## MR.SKAMS




----------



## MR.SKAMS

Bump


----------



## eight1eightstyle

nice work..


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:







:wave:


----------



## shystie69

TTT


----------



## jojo67

NICE WORK!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

puRO san d13go!!


----------



## shystie69

MR.SKAMS said:


> puRO san d13go!!


waz gud MrSkams!!!!


----------



## MR.SKAMS

shystie69 said:


> waz gud MrSkams!!!!


Trying to get it in my boi!!


----------



## BIGJOE619

what up does Jojos do convertible tops also


----------



## shystie69

No Tops bro sorry


----------



## Ground.Illusion

Who can help me find pink chush velvet real chush get at me I need 20 yards r more for a project this winner pm me big pook


----------



## shystie69

Ground.Illusion said:


> Who can help me find pink chush velvet real chush get at me I need 20 yards r more for a project this winner pm me big pook


I will ask


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Ground.Illusion said:


> Who can help me find pink chush velvet real chush get at me I need 20 yards r more for a project this winner pm me big pook


Yikes...


----------



## shystie69

:inout:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

TTMFT


----------

